# Dependents VISA



## simplyhuman (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello All,
I am from India and need to travel to Germany through my company for 2 years. I have to initiate the work permit next month and want to get the VISA processing for family initiated along with mine.
I need some clarity w.r.t. to processing of dependents VISA.
Right now i am exploring 2 possibilities for stay of my family there
1) First is that family travels just 1 month later to me and stay there for entire duration of 1-2 years
2) Second is that family travels 1 month later to me; stay there for 2-3 months, travel back to India and then may come again to Germany after few months. It could be like they joining me in Germany for maximum two times a year and for duration of 1-3 months each time.

I want to know:
a) For 1st possibility its clear that it will be on dependent visa and it has to be converted into residence permit once family is in Germany
b) Is 2nd stay option possible on same dependents VISA ? or some other type of VISA is applicable ?
c) I hope family can travel frequently as per 2nd option in case of residence permit
d) how much time normally it takes to get the residence permit for family in Germany..just wondering if my family doesn't have to stay there for longer duration just to get the VISA

Please if anyone who knows about this can guide about the process and VISA requirements....


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

simplyhuman said:


> Hello All,
> I am from India and need to travel to Germany through my company for 2 years. I have to initiate the work permit next month and want to get the VISA processing for family initiated along with mine.
> I need some clarity w.r.t. to processing of dependents VISA.
> Right now i am exploring 2 possibilities for stay of my family there
> ...



b) This might work once or twice (before the Embassy cottons on and refuses them as they are not planning to stay in Germany with you) but a dependent visa is really not the appropriate visa for this. If you want your family to visit, they need a visit visa = Schengen visa. Schengen visas would also be much less of a headache as processing times are much shorter. They can visit 90 days out of 180.

c) 90 days out of 180 unless they have residence permit.

d) Depends - if you have all documents, a residence permit is often granted on the day; the BRP is then printed at the national printworks and arrives 3-4 weeks later. But again, getting the BRP involves registering their residence in Germany and if they are not really residing (you seem to imply that they want to leave after getting their permits) this is an offense. 

So - decide what you want: residence permit for actually residing or visit visas with all the limitations that come with that for visits only.


----------



## simplyhuman (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks ALKB, that was quite useful information. So as i understand, first of all we have to decide whether family wants to stay for complete duration or not and accordingly type of VISA should be processed...thanks once again.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

simplyhuman said:


> Thanks ALKB, that was quite useful information. So as i understand, first of all we have to decide whether family wants to stay for complete duration or not and accordingly type of VISA should be processed...thanks once again.


If you are really unsure they could apply for a visit visa first and see whether they like Germany enough to stay long term, then return home and apply for the dependent visa.

Are your children of school age?


----------



## simplyhuman (Feb 9, 2011)

ALKB said:


> If you are really unsure they could apply for a visit visa first and see whether they like Germany enough to stay long term, then return home and apply for the dependent visa.
> 
> Are your children of school age?


Yes, my daughter is of school age. I think in case of residence VISA i may have to enroll her in a German school.


----------



## simplyhuman (Feb 9, 2011)

Need one more information..... I heard there are some specifications for apartment if my family is going to stay with me.. do you have any information on these specifications ? I will be accompanied by my wife + 2 Kids (9 years + 2 years old)... And, will these rules/ specifications be applicable if they travel on visit/tourist VISA ?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

simplyhuman said:


> Yes, my daughter is of school age. I think in case of residence VISA i may have to enroll her in a German school.


Indeed.

How are you planning "frequent 2-3 month visits" without your daughter missing school back home? 

You will have to explain this when applying for a visit visa.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

simplyhuman said:


> Need one more information..... I heard there are some specifications for apartment if my family is going to stay with me.. do you have any information on these specifications ? I will be accompanied by my wife + 2 Kids (9 years + 2 years old)... And, will these rules/ specifications be applicable if they travel on visit/tourist VISA ?


In Berlin, we were never asked to show proof of adequate accommodation when inviting my parents-in-law but an online search showed that other authorities want to see documents showing the size of the gurantor's flat before issuing the guarantee document.

This does not mean that the Embassy will not ask for accommodation proof at point of application or during processing! 

And yes, proof of accommodation is on the visa check list:

http://www.india.diplo.de/contentblob/4002772/Daten/3548293/visit.pdf

I have searched but couldn't find specifics for visit visas. Maybe somebody else here knows more?

For long term visas/residence permit you will need 12 m2 of living space (not including the bathroom and such) per person aged 2 years or above, so at least 48 m2 for 4 persons - which I would find unbearably cramped!


----------

